

Startup hubs: Do you have to be in one? [video] - rams
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4bITPfhB5Dg

======
davidw
Ugh - I'd prefer reading what she has to say rather than be forced to watch
the whole video.

~~~
herdrick
Usually I agree - text is so much faster. But in this case, I appreciated the
video.

What's the general rule here? Maybe when somebody is talking about themselves
or the importance of relationship or other squishy topics it's better to have
a medium that transmits emotion better.

